# Hello from the UK



## Mariatchy (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All,
It is wonderful to be here! One of my composer friends highly recommended that I should join v.i. control and I am not disappointed. It’s a wonderful platform to share ideas and knowledge and I have already got stuck into reading some of the interesting articles. 

I have written music for wildlife documentaries, sport and corporate video for the SABC. 
I moved to England 11 years ago and I am currently taking a cinematic orchestration course through Music for the Media. I’m also working through grade 6 violin which proves to be very challenging! I have a love/hate relationship with my violin. 

This is a short list of my gear: Apple Mac Pro 8 GB, Logic Pro 9.0.2, M-Audio keystation, Kontakt 3, Cinematic Strings, Tonehammer ‘Cait’, Midiman Interface 8x8/s and M-Audio Audiophile USB. 

Here is my website if you would like to know more about me and hear some of my latest tracks: http://www.marie-annefischer.com or http://www.reverbnation.com/#/marieannefischer 

I look forward to spending time on v.i. control.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 23, 2010)

A warm welcome, Marie Anne.

Glad to have you here.

Gunther


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome, Marie Anne!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to VI ! Glad to have you here. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## JohnG (Mar 23, 2010)

Bonjour and welcome, marie-anne. Happy to have you here.


----------



## Mariatchy (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for your warm welcome, I'm happy to be here!


----------

